# Garmin Connect Question



## azokie (Jun 19, 2005)

I feel like a dummy for asking this, as I'm sure there is a quick fix...but here it is:
When you open "explore" in Garmin Connect is there a way to set the page so it will open on a map in your area? Mine always opens up with Taiwan? :madman:


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't have the answer....
But mine used to open to Belgium? Today it's Taiwan?
I have never set it for anything....and , although I raced in Belgium a few time....I'm a few thousand miles away near Boston,MA


----------



## azokie (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Mayor, maybe not such a "dumb" question...nobody has jumped right in here with an answer yet....


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

this is a longstanding issue that Garmin has never bothered to fix. this is as old as GC and they know people want a fix (like, oh, allowing you to set your "home" location?).


----------



## azokie (Jun 19, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> this is a longstanding issue that Garmin has never bothered to fix. this is as old as GC and they know people want a fix (like, oh, allowing you to set your "home" location?).


NateHawk - So your telling me it "is what it is", there is no button to push that sets the map to a specific opening location?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Search*

Search Garmin Connect: "Each week Explore's default location is changed based on city ranking of visits to Garmin Connect."


----------



## azokie (Jun 19, 2005)

Wherewolf said:


> Search Garmin Connect: "Each week Explore's default location is changed based on city ranking of visits to Garmin Connect."


Wherewolf - Thanks for the re-direct. That is just really dumb...I can't believe GC has had that many complaints and won't offer a fix.

I live in Arizona and could absolutely care less about somebody's "trail run" in Taiwan...give me a break!

I think everybody on the planet would want to open up to their own geographic area and interest, it only makes sense...oh well!

Fix it Garmin!! :madmax:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, as Wherewolf states, here is the official Garmin post.

And here is the computer geek "hack" to do what you want, if, like me, you know there is a way to do what you want, you just have to find it


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Many thanks!!!*

Thanks, this is great! I also suggest applying a filter for mountain biking and then all other activities will not be shown. I found I had to close and reopen my browser, then go back to Explore, and paste in the URL to apply the redirect. Otherwise it warns you that you will be going in circles. I.e., you can not redirect to your current page.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

My pleasure sharing, I love finding fixes like this!

I filter mine to include all cycling, since I ride road to commute and train, and friends are road riders too.

On the looping warning, I just put "http://connect.garmin.com/explore" in the "Include Pattern" field and it worked.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

slocaus said:


> Yes, as Wherewolf states, here is the official Garmin post.
> 
> And here is the computer geek "hack" to do what you want, if, like me, you know there is a way to do what you want, you just have to find it


Now that doesn't work for me since I prefer Google Chrome. Wonder if there's a similar plugin for Chrome.


----------



## azokie (Jun 19, 2005)

And here is the computer geek "hack" to do what you want, if, like me, you know there is a way to do what you want, you just have to find it [/QUOTE]

Thanks for the "fix" advice...I appreciate the help! :thumbsup:


----------

